# Funny looking chicken...



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Just kidding! 
But truly, my husband rescues animals all the time thanks to his job; look what he got to get rescued over the weekend; they are extremely rare in this region at all, only one mating pair they know of with various offspring of theirs around. So this lady (best guess is lady at least) hurt her wing, and a raptor rehab and release program picked her up etc. 

Now before anyone mentions it, yes he had and should have had on gloves. However, he was concerned about the broken wing and not being able to feel it when he grabbed her and possibly make anything worse. So yes he took a big chance here but really cool shot. 

The falcon is my high school mascot, for the town HS, so it was a little extra special here where I live. They didn’t believe my Eagle Scout hubbs when he was calling to tell them what he had, til the pic finally went through and the guy said in 30 years he’s only ever seen 2- this being the second.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I totally understand why no gloves. I've shed mine when it came to handling an injured bird just so I could feel that things weren't going wrong.

More and more I've been reading how we're seeing birds in parts of the country where they are not normally seen. It's possible there is a falconer somewhere near. Nope, I went back and looked, there's no leg bands so that is not a bird that's ever had human intervention.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

No, she had to be caught via net and then he slid his hands under to get around her. Hubbs said she was really good for it. Thankfully where he found her was back behind a warehouse- where ‘his’ guinea fowl used to roost- so there weren’t a bunch of ppl crowding around anywhere at all. Pretty much no traffic close either so it was ideal. I guess the qualities she was enjoying about it were the same as hubbs! 
So very very cool. Honestly we have always talked about getting into falconry, if we ever have the land and means to do so the way we would want to. 

They’re native to here, and def supposed to be here, but they are on the.... the list just before ‘endangered.’ Oh shoot. Between their shyness, swiftness, smartness, and humans oblivion, they are rarely spotted healthy, and finding one when injured is- lucky to say the least. Def a good deed and worth it. I don’t mind saving the falcons, we have enough hawks though!  jk. I would try to help one too. Or have someone else try to have someone help to....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Same here, I have to try to get them help even if they are a threat to my domestic birds.

Will they let you know how she does? Or once you relinquish her to the rehabbers that's all you'll ever know?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

We are SUPPOSED to get updated on her progress, so whenever that happens I’ll let you know! She sure was a pretty little thing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope she's able to return to the wild once the issues with her wing are addressed.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Just kidding!
> But truly, my husband rescues animals all the time thanks to his job; look what he got to get rescued over the weekend; they are extremely rare in this region at all, only one mating pair they know of with various offspring of theirs around. So this lady (best guess is lady at least) hurt her wing, and a raptor rehab and release program picked her up etc.
> 
> Now before anyone mentions it, yes he had and should have had on gloves. However, he was concerned about the broken wing and not being able to feel it when he grabbed her and possibly make anything worse. So yes he took a big chance here but really cool shot.
> ...


Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

You bet! We thought it was really neat, since they are so few anymore. 

The people hubbs contacted have an excellent reputation, and they do the minimal human contact rehab stuff, using gloves/puppets for the young etc. that sorta thing anyway. She should fare well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm dying to know what the injury was to her wing and whether there's a good chance she'll be able to be released.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Is that some kind of hawk?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Falcon. That we need an update on.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Falcon. That we need an update on.


Wow, Where did they find it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OM lives in VA. She and her hubs have a bad habit finding birds that need rescuing.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OM lives in VA. She and her hubs have a bad habit finding birds that need rescuing.


Wow.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

We haven’t heard anything yet, I’m going to have hubbs follow up on it this week- the biggest problem has been that he swapped back to nights the following week. 
The whole time I was in hospital, literally the exact 3 days, were all training he couldn’t miss bc it only happens once every 3 years. Of course.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's always the way it works. I had my surgery, everything was great while hubs was home. As soon as he returned to work, he worked away from home, I ended up developing costochondritis. Scared the crap out of me since I couldn't take a deep breath without it causing agony.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's always the way it works. I had my surgery, everything was great while hubs was home. As soon as he returned to work, he worked away from home, I ended up developing costochondritis. Scared the crap out of me since I couldn't take a deep breath without it causing agony.


I’d imagine so! Yikes!! 

When I had my first son, I was in labor for 14 hours, pushed for 2, turns out he had a giant head- anyway- I got a fever. After c-sec, I also got septic. That was the longest week of my life- and prob hubbs too. They actually told him to start making arrangements at one point bc my organs were shutting down. I can relate, is all I mean. Very sick puppy! I had a fever of 104.7 when he took me back to the ER...they released me at 4 days. They shouldn’t have. Let’s just say that. Hmm maybe that just cooked my brain! There’s a theory!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Stick with that theory. It works. 

Amazing how the simplest or most normal things can go so wrong.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I’d imagine so! Yikes!!
> 
> When I had my first son, I was in labor for 14 hours, pushed for 2, turns out he had a giant head- anyway- I got a fever. After c-sec, I also got septic. That was the longest week of my life- and prob hubbs too. They actually told him to start making arrangements at one point bc my organs were shutting down. I can relate, is all I mean. Very sick puppy! I had a fever of 104.7 when he took me back to the ER...they released me at 4 days. They shouldn’t have. Let’s just say that. Hmm maybe that just cooked my brain! There’s a theory!


Wow


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Meh- don’t feel too bad for me. I volunteered to do it all over again 2 years later for my second one. And he was even on purpose!  kidding kidding- kinda... #1 WAS a surprise but not unwanted, ok!?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*So far I've been lucky about hawks getting the birds. The roosters have spotted them as they get near the yard and sound he alarm. The small birds run for cover or the turkey shed and the pigeons fly into the big pines. Please, don't bring a peregrine anywhere near here-HA. They're much worse than other raptors when it comes to picking off poultry; even pigeons on the fly. Peregrines are fast!*


----------

